# Any have a jealous wether goat?



## nicolv32 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 2 nigerian dwarf goats and the male loves to be petted and when the female comes by for my attention the male starts raming her! Anyone else going through this?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My "queen" doe is also an attention hogger, especially when there's food involved. I just push the bully aside and pet the well mannered goats first..


----------



## nicolv32 (Jul 8, 2014)

I am new at goats so when I saw this behavior I just didn't think goats acted that way for humans! I am learning new things everyday lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My 3 month old doeling is VERY jealous of my new 1 week old doeling. The 3 month old has always been my girl, on my lap all the time since she was born. She can't stand it when I am doing something with the little one. She isn't mean to her but she pushes in to get the attention lol I feel bad for her sometimes. I make sure to give her some extra love once I'm done doing what I need to do with the little one.


----------



## nicolv32 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah I pet whoever comes to me first! The male was very shy at first and I could only pet the female! Now the male wants all the attention it's kind of cute


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

YES!
Eating time has become a circus around here.
I've started calling my "alpha" wether, my bully goat.

Here are my 2 "non-alpha" doe and son eating in unison.
I think this is so funny!


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Amazing how chummy they are when they aren't lookin' for a treat or chow!
It's a circus at supper time!

BTW:
They blend so well into the desert landscape.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nicolv32 said:


> I have 2 nigerian dwarf goats and the male loves to be petted and when the female comes by for my attention the male starts raming her! Anyone else going through this?


I have 82 does that are the exact same way. :laugh: Fortunately, they are sorted up into different pens so I don't have to deal with all of them at the same time!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Suntoo said:


> Amazing how chummy they are when they aren't lookin' for a treat or chow!
> It's a circus at supper time!


Wow! Those horns are bigger than the goat! :shocked:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes!!! My little lamancha boer is such a brat to anyone who comes around me. Even if I ignore her she will take on anyone who even thinks they are going to come over to me. Half the time she ends up missing and books me instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a wether who was an only goat for ten years. He lived with my horses, but he preferred human company and practically lived on our deck. He had very good "potty manners," but if my husband and I left overnight we would come home to a large pile of pellets on the front doormat. When I finally bought another goat two years ago, he became very jealous and angry and was constantly running away from home that first summer. Now we have lots of other goats and he's used to them, but he's still jealous of the other goats when it comes to attention and treats. He does get special privileges though. He's the only goat that's allowed on the deck because he's the only goat that asks to be let off when he needs a bathroom break.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep. One of my boys is very protective of me and when the other comes to me the scuffle is on. Boys. Lol


----------

